# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  I-40 and Sooner ( Old Autohaus Location)

## Mustang Man

I drove by and saw dirt work was being done on the Old Autohaus Car lot, Doe's anyone know whats going in ?

----------


## Just Retired

According to a reply to a post on one of the Midwest City Facebook pages, it is going to be a Verizon Phone Store.

----------


## JesStang

> According to a reply to a post on one of the Midwest City Facebook pages, it is going to be a Verizon Phone Store.


Uuuuuugh

----------


## Dafonso7

They already has Verizon Store in (Town Center Plaza) MWC.... I have no idea why do this?

----------


## MikeLucky

> They already has Verizon Store in (Town Center Plaza) MWC.... I have no idea why do this?


I found out recently that about half of all Verizon stores are actually 2nd party franchises. If you go the Verizon location finder page it actually differentiates between franchises and corporate stores. And, crazily enough they each offer different deals at different times. It's worth going to one of each when looking to upgrade or get new phones. This could be different from the town center location based on what type of store it is.

----------


## QUAPAW5

The same is for T-Mobile ... Company store is in town center on 29 st and franchise is located across from winco on reno

----------

